# black specks



## lc1102002 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi, im not a photographer but i recently bought an old pentax k1000 off ebay as a gift for a student photographer.
upon inspection, i noticed many tiny black specks when looking thru the viewfinder..i tried different lenses but the same specks appeared.
will this effect the photos?
and can i possibly clean it myself? 
i really appreciate any advice.


----------



## bhop (Nov 5, 2008)

Probably just a dirty mirror or focus prism.  It won't effect your photos.  

Take the lens off and look inside to see anything in there.  If it's dirty, i'd just use a q-tip or something to clean it.  K1000s are pretty robust, I doubt you could do any damage as long as you don't press the shutter while you're in there.


----------



## lc1102002 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks bhop...im gonna do that.  if it doesnt work, i'll probably be back..if it was for my own personal use i wouldnt care but since its a gift i'll like to get rid of them.
is it ok to use canned air???
thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 5, 2008)

Be careful with the mirror.  I wouldn't use compressed air in there, it might get behind the mirror and damage the shutter curtains.  Use something like a blow brush, just make sure none of the brush fibers get left behind.

A better idea might be to take it for a CLA (clean,lube,adjust), they'll take it apart and get it as clean as they can.  Chances are it could use it anyway as well as some new light seals.

Regardless it definitely won't affect your photos, since you have determined that the lenses are clean.  Look through it with no lens on pointing at a light or something, anything you see is in the viewfinder and won't show up on the photo.

A scratch or spec in the lens wouldn't really be visible that way either.

The K1000 is a great camera, congrats.

Dave


----------



## lc1102002 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks selmerdave...it does appear that the specks come from inside the viewfinder.
what would the going rate be for a CLA?? (im a NY'er also)...im assuming to get into the viewfinder the entire top has to be taken off.  
i had a k1000 back when i was a art student in the 80's...i loved it.


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 5, 2008)

If the specs don't interfere with the viewing of the subject, I honestly wouldn't bother.  I have been a second hand Minlota user for years and I don't think I ever had one without at least a slight spec of dirt in the viewfinder.  Gives it character.  Just my two bits.  Save the CLA dough and buy more film.


----------



## compur (Nov 5, 2008)

The specks are most likely on the top surface of the focusing screen which is
not user-removable or clean-able on the K-1000.  A repair person can go in
and get to the screen and clean it but that would likely cost more than
buying another K-1000 body. I don't recommend trying to clean it yourself.

Specks on the focusing screen have no effect on the images.


----------



## lc1102002 (Nov 5, 2008)

you guys are awesome...and i feel much better about my purchase.  i dont know if i'll opt to clean it or leave it. as christopher suggested, it does add to the charm and if it doesnt effect the photos then no harm done..
i'll buy some film tomorrow and then 'play' for a bit.


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 6, 2008)

Email me at davesmithtrumpet at earthlink dot net and I'll give you the info for a guy in Queens who does excellent work very cheaply, if you decide to go that route.  My guess is around $60.

Dave


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 7, 2008)

Attaboy.


----------

